# Crear una cerradura electrónica con flip flop



## sebasgm

Necesito hacer una cerradura electrónica como proyecto y la verdad estoy medio perdido. Tengo pensado utilizar Flip-FLops para contruir un registro de 3 bits (no necesito más), y luego un comparador que me compare esta entrada contra algun otro código prefijado.

Las complicaciones para mí aparecen por empezar, por el tema de que todo esto lo sé en teoría pero no tengo ni idea de qué integrado puede ser mejor que otro para armar l oque quiero armar. Tanto a nivel del comparador como también así a nivel de Flip-Flop. Ustedes tal ves puedan decirme cuál usar. 

Otra duda que tengo es como vincular un taclado numérico (0-9 * #) con un bit válido para el registro, es decir, no entiendo como armar la lógica para que teniendo nueve posibles números y dos símbolos pueda decirle que tal o cual número tiene que darme un cero o un uno en tal o cual momento.

Es decir, tengo una idea de lo que quiero hacer pero me faltan atar algunos cabos, tal ves puedan darme una pista.

Por último (al menos por ahora), me dijeron que use un teclado ¿lineal? en vez de uno matrcial pero no tengo idea de cuales son las diferencias ni por qué el matricial es más dificil de usar, creo que el otro me conviene porque el circuito es más simple, solo un común y una pata por cada número para cerrar el circuito ¿Es así la cosa?

Desde ya muchas gracias y prometo hacer en el futuro todos los aportes que pueda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Una idea
Si quieres una combinacion de 3 digitos, tendras 7 que te sobran, todos los que te sobran los manda a una linea reset. Si se equivocan en la clave se borra todo.
El acceso lo logras habilitando secuencialmente los 3 digitos de la clave, un FF, habilita al siguiente al ser pulsada la tecla correspondiente, el ultimo FF te da la salida de acceso.
Un temporizador permite el ingreso desde el teclado durante un periodo de algunos segundos, pasado este se resetea todo, el periodo lo da el pulsar la primer tecla valida

Ventajas 
Sencillo, 2 integrados dobles. 

Desventajas
NO es reprogramable, salvo que cambies cables de lugar


----------



## Manonline

La cerradura con FF es MUY simple. y ser de 3 bits o 4, representa la misma cantidad de integrados. en el CD4013 hay dos FF tipo D. la cosa es muy simple. son 3 o 4 FF en cascada. el primer FF tiene la entrada D al positivo y la salida Q a la entrada D del proximo FF. 

la entrada CK de cada FF serian pulsadores, los pulsadores que representarian cada cifra de la clave. los pulsadores del teclado qe no se usen tendrian qe ir a RESET. la entrada SET va a masa, sino se te pone loco el FF x ser CMOS.

si qeres alimentar una carga a la salida, tenes qe poner una resistencia de 10k entre la salida Q del ultimo FF y la base de un transistor. el emisor a masa y en el colector, la carga que quieras. teniendo en cuenta de qe si pones un rele, vas a tener qe poner qe poner un diodo en inversa en paralelo a la bobina.

suerte,
mano.

P.D.: el artilugio lo podes alimentar con 12V sin problemas. hasta 18V va. pero no te recomiendo tensiones tan altas.


----------



## Manonline

Bueno. aca te dejo un circuito impreso de una cerradura qe arme hace un tiempo. es la que te describi. pero el circuito lo saque de otro lado y tiene un par de resistencias no me acuerdo sus valores jaja.

El impreso lo podes ver con el PCB Wizard y esta de la cara de los componentes.

Suerte,
Mano.


----------



## sebasgm

Muchas gracias por todo manonline, voy a ponerme a ver un poco todo l oque me fuiste diciendo más otras cosas que ya fui pensando y recolectando, y cuando tenga una idea más lograda vuelvo con más dudas (si es que las tuviera, que calculo que sí.).

mientras tanto ya voy tirando una duda:

Así al voleo, sin todavía sentarme claramente a analizar la cosa, escuché y vi que el registro pude implementarse tando con FF tipo "D", así como también puede hacer con FF tipo "T". Más allá de lo obvio del conexionado y afines, ¿Cuáles son las diferencias? ¿Tiene ventajas uno sobre el otro?

Por otro lado, después de postear me di cuenta que, como decís vos, usar un registro de 3 o de 4 bits era lo mismo y que en realidad para usar un teclado del 0 al 9 tiene más sentido implementar con 4 bits (sino no llego con la representación binaria.).

En fin, pronto volveré.

Saludos.

Seba.


----------



## Manonline

La verdad que no sabria como implementar un FF tipo "T" en una cerradura. me tendria qe poner a pensar. lo que te puedo decir es que un FF tipo "T" es un FF en configuracion Toggle, es decir, o un FF "D" realimentando la entrada "D" con la salida "Q/", o un FF "J-K" con sus dos entradas (J y K) en estado alto (es decir 1). esto hace que sus salidas "Q" alteren su valor a cada pulso de clock, osea que cambian de "0" a "1" y de "1" a "0" por cada pulso positivo en "CK"

tendrias qe sentarte y hacer un par de bosquejos, tal vez salga algo interesante.

no dudes de publicar tus ideas. todas seran bienvenidas ya que toda información es util 

saludos,
mano.


----------



## sebasgm

Gracias Manonline. Me voy a fijar y voy a volver con dudas o soluciones. Pero con algo vuelvo seguro porque el TP lo tengo que entregar! jajaja

Saludos.

Seba.


----------



## sebasgm

Volvi, tengo algunas soluciones y algunas dudas nuevas, paso a comentar.

Soluciones:

- Flip-Flop "D" de, integrado de 4 bits (o FF tipo D): 74LS375

- Comparador de 4 bits: 74LS85

- Decodificador BCD/"7 segmentos": 74LS247

Todos son familia TTL para que sena compatibles, y probando en un simulador de protoboard que subieron acá al foro (por cierto muy bueno), fui encontrando la manera de "aunar" todas estas cosas en algo que medianamente ande. 
La onda es crear un registro completo de 12 bits agrupados de a 4 bits, en el cual cada conjunto de 4 bits responde en forma binaria a un número decimal del 0 al 9. 
Uso tras Integrado de 4 FF tipo D, con tres comparadores, y seteo una entrada fija de 12 bits simulados con dip switchs que hacen de "clave correcta" en el comparador.
   El Decodificador es tan solo para mostrar un mensaje de OK o ERROR usando un par de display 7 segmentos. Pero eso no creo que sea problema. 
  El circuito tiene un par de cosas más pero no vienen el caso, de presentarme problemas, luego las postearé. 

Problemas actuales:

1- No consigo mucha información de "teclados lineales" pero entiendo que son teclados donde tengo un común y salida por cada número. Ahora estoy jugando un una calculadora vieja (tiene switchs, no mebranitas.) y creo que con eso puedo resolverlo.
  Mi pregunta, dado que todavía no lo pude simular (y no tenía teclado hasta que encontré uno hace cinco minutos), es  *¿Estoy en lo correcto al suponer que me alcanza con mandar el común a masa, y luego conectar cada salida a la entrada de un decodificador decimal-BCD según corresponda el número que quiero obtener, con cada entrada del Deco? ¿Estoy olvidando o suponiendo mal algo? De estar bien ¿Que integrado me recomiendan en función de conocer los que ya tengo pensado usar?*

2- El teclado son meras switchs armadas con contactos, no tiene nada especial, ¿Que tipo de inhibidor de rebote me recomiendan y enqué lugar debería insertarlo? ¿Uso algo con flip-flop o voy a algo más estandar con algún capacitor y alguna resistencia, que valores debería considerar?

Muchas gracias, y cualquier aclaración sobre cuestiones circuitales son bienvenidas porque temo que haya cuestiones de la parte "no lógica" que me estoy pasando por alto y después las cosas no van a responder según lo planeado.


----------



## pablobzz

Hola, antes que nada quiero aclarar que voy a una escuela de electronica (una Tecnica) y mis conocimientos no son muy grandes, asi que si digo algo que no es disculpen.

Les comento que hasta hace poco tenia que entregar un proyecto final para una materia. Buscando un poco en el foro encontre esta idea y me intereso bastante, asi que tomando las ideas aportadas por ustedes realice la cerradura electronica.
Me base en el circuito aportado por Manonline aunque le hice algunas modificaciones: como agregarle en paralelo con el rele un LED para indicar que la puerta esta abierta, y tomando de Qnegado del ultimo FF un estado logico para saturar un transistor y manejar de esta manera un LED  que indica que la puerta esta cerrada. Ademas elimine el divisor de tensión con el cual se le mandaba el flanco ascendente al CLK, ya que si se lo alimenta con 12V (mi caso) y las R que lo conforman son de igual valor hacen trabajar al FF en la zona no definida por ende hace lo que quiere. Vale comentar que probe el circuito con el divisor de tensión usando Rs de 2K y no funcionaba. 
Con respecto al teclado lo fabrique comprando 11 pulsadores, 10 para los numeros y uno para el reset, el tema del robote (en este caso) no importa ya que una vez que el CLK recibe el flanco ascendente aunque uno pulse nuevamente el estado de Q va a seguir siendo el que este D. Una solucion para anular el rebote seria usando un 555 como monoestable.

PD: Comento esta experiencia por si puede ayudar en algo, a mi me sirvio, la cerradura funciona 10 puntos.

PD2: Adjunto el impreso con la modificacion que le realice, se lo puede ver con PCB Wizard, el eskematico que esta en LiveWire, y una foto del teclado.


----------



## sebasgm

Muchísimas gracias por tu aporte pablo, voy a mirarlo bien y si me surge alguna duda te lo comento.

Una cosa, cuando decís que no te importa lo que pase con el rebote porque una vez que dispara el CLK ya está ¿Es exclusivamente porque la estas manejando por flanco, no? Es decir, yo busqué específicamente un integrado que trabajara con FF  por nivel dado que de la forma en que yo "imaginé" el circuito, lo veo como que siempre está en Stand By y cuando recibe un pulso en la entrada (que a cada FF le llega desde una pata del codificador) cambia de estado. Primero que al ser "por nivel" no ocurre lo mismo que por flanco porque el FF está habilitado a cambiar todo el tiempo dado que el CLK está activo. Segundo, se me está ocurriendo en este momento que yo además tendría el problema extra de que en realidad el rebote se lo comería el codificador...

Bueno, no tiene sentido que siga divagando en el aire, estudio l oque subiste y después te cuento. De todas formas si alguien me plantea alguna sugerencia a lo que expuse, joya.


----------



## gabrielg

Hola amigos

Esto es lo que buscas. Ya se trató en el foro.

http://www.ea8zq.com/cerrad.htm

Saludos


----------



## xabi

Buenas, tengo una duda que no me ha quedado muy clara, alguien ha realizado algun circuito de estos en realidad y le ha dado resultado?gracias


----------



## pablobzz

Claro, es exclusivamente porque yo lo estoy manejando por flanco. Pero es mas que eso, ya que es mas bien una caracteristica propia del FF tipo D que se puede comprobar mirando su tabla de verdad, donde dice que si reset y set testan en un estado bajo, cuando hay un flanco ascendente comprueba el estado de D y lo copia en Q; en el caso de que haya un estado alto tanto en R como S va a reaccionar acode a esto indiferentemente del estado de D o si hay o no un flanco ascendente en el CLK.
En tu caso el tema del rebote es un problema bastante molesto que solo le veo solucion usando por cada pulsador (que sea parte de la clave de acceso) un 555 como monoestable y otro 555 como monoestable para todos los pulsadores que son erroneos.

PD: te adjunto la hoja de datos del CD4013 donde en la primera hoja muestra la tabla de verdad del mismo, espero que te sirva.


----------



## pablobzz

Con respecto a lo que escrivio xavi:
Buenas, tengo una duda que no me ha quedado muy clara, alguien ha realizado algun circuito de estos en realidad y le ha dado resultado?gracias

Si, claro que eh realizado el circuito, es mas en el impreso que deje en la publicación de la otra vez se ven los valores y los tipos de componentes que use con los cuales la cerradura funciona de 10. No deje una foto de la plaqueta terminada porq no la tengo, ya que la hice en un protoboard porq no me alcanzo el tiempo de pasar el impreso a cobre ya que tenia que entregar al proyecto. Aunque capz la haga un dia de estos para sacarme las ganas, cuando la pase acobre le saco una foto y la publico.


----------



## gabrielg

Hola amigos

Si necesitan circuitos monostables para las entradas, en vez de utilizar 555, se pueden emplear los CD4093. Les paso el link.

Saludos


----------



## sebasgm

Gente, gracias a todos. Seguro que de tooooda esta data algo bueno voy a tener que poder sacar. Mi idea era tratar de diseñar algo por mi mismo, por eso todos los integrados que ya les había dicho que había seleecionado, etc. Pero se me acaba el tiempo y no tuve posibilidad de probar ninguno de mis bosquejos asi que creo que voy a tratar con lo que ustedes me estuvieron diciendo. Sobre todo porque me complica la parte analógica del circuito, es decir, diseño la parte digital pero no tengo mucha idea de dnde tendría que ir tal o cual transistor, capacitor, resistencia, etc. Para que el circuito funcione correctamente...

Saludos.


----------



## sebasgm

Bueno muchach@s, era mi deber volver a contarles que el circuito que me pasaron funciona a la perfección. Cuando lo tenga con las mejoras que pienso introducirle y haya terminado el esquemático, se los subo. 

PD: Todo mi circuito diseñado a mano con TTL se fue por la borda cuando quise ir a comprar los componentes y cuando llegué me dijeron que ya no se estaban produciendo y que lo que tenían era lo que les quedaba, solo tenían un tipo solo de todos lso omponentes que necesitaba... A partir de ahora NO diseño nada más con TTL.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para un futuro diseño, el 99 % de los circuitos integrados TTL tienen su equivalente CMOS.

Y me parece que lo que te dijeron fue un BOLAZO.

¿ Donde averiguaste por los TTL ?


----------



## sebasgm

Averigué en una casa de electrónica en donde suelo comprar muchas cosas y que parecer ser bastante importante. Lo que me dijeron es que los TTL se estaban discontinuando y que cada vez iba a ser más dificil conseguirlos y que se fueran restituyendo los que iban saliendo del mercado. Me ofrecieron los TTl que tenían de los que figuraban en mi lista y de hecho el de los Flip Flop lo tenían. 
   Que se yo... Por ahí me bolacearon pero muchas personas más metidas en el tema que yo, me dijeron que hoy TODO es CMOS. 

Respecto a los equivalentes, lo sé pero en ese momento no podía ponerme a buscarlos y no podía volver otro día porque tenía que "empezar" a resolver el asunto.
   Mi plan B era el circuito que me tiraron acá y la verdad es que funciona, con lo cuál ya tengo una base, a partir de ahí mi idea es introducirle mejoras (hasta el momento sin mucho éxito) pero tampoco pude todavía sentarme lo suficiente, espero llegar con el tiempo...


----------



## Fogonazo

Por tu esquema funcionando ! Me alegro ¡
Por la posible ausencia de TTl NO me alegro, para muchas aplicaciones son indispensables.


----------



## sebasgm

Hola de nuevo muchachos. Tengo algunos problemirijillos así que se los dejo planteados. 

La cerradura anda pero necesitaría que la salida, que queda fija una vez que la clave se introdujo correctamente, se apagara después de X cantidad de segundos. Pensé entonces dos soluciones:

1- Usar un circuito RC que según me dijeron puede usarse para esto, pero sinceramente cuando lo  conecto no hace lo que tiene que hacer, básicamente no consigo siquiera conseguir un retardo aislando el RC y llevándolo a un simple circuito de "interruptor-led" o sea que definitivamente no estoy entendiendo cómo conectar este tal circuito RC. Lo que hice fue conectar el led al negativo y en paralelo poner una resistencia grande (1M ohm) a VCC, y un capacitor de 10 microF a GND. Pero no se produce ningún retardo. (esto refiriéndome a un circuito aislado, solo para probar si anda). En el circuito de la cerradura lo que yo "inventé" para temporizar el apagado era un circuito RC entre la salida del circuito (salida del último flip-flop de la cascada) y el CLR general (al que se conectan todos los botones que no pertenecen a la clave) mediante poner la resistencia directo desde la salida al CLR, y el Capacitor a GND. Bueno eso así no anda. Justamente por eso es que intenté aislarlo para terminar concluyendo que ni aislado funciona...

2- Pensé en usar un 555 como monoestable pero tengo dos problemas. El primero es que para usar el momnoestable como tal necesito que la entrada tenga un pulso (finito) de modo que reaccione y pasado unos segunods corte, pero lo que tengo es un pulso infinito, que no corta hasta que yo resetee voluntariamente. Con lo cuál no me va a servir conectarle la salida del Flip-Flop directo a la entrada del 555. 
   El segundo problema relacionado con el monoestable es que para que funcione bien (al menos empleando el circuito del datasheet) es con un pulso negativo, y el Flip-Flop me entrega un pulso positivo...

No sé muchachos, una vez más les pido que hagan su magia, realmente me está volviendo loco, juro que estuve horas intentando buscar alternativas.


----------



## sebasgm

Bueno, a ver si ahora tengo más suerte que en el topic sobre el CD4520...

Estoy volviéndome loco con un tema que si no lo puedo resolver me arruina todo el desarrollo. 

Hasta el momento tengo la cerradura electrónica funcionando con el circuito que me pasaron aquí, de los dos integrados 4013 puestos en cascada. Pero a eso quise agregarle un display de 7 segmentos que me me cuente ul pulso por cada vez que aprieto una tecla de modo informaciónrmarme cuantas veces intenté poner la clave (aunque después tendría que usar un divisor de frecuencia para dividir por cuatro pulsos y contar solo un intento de ingreso completo de la clave, pero es otro tema).

Bueno, lo que se me ocurrió fue conectar la salida de cada pulsador a un diodo 1N4007 y todas esas salidas en paralelo mandarlas al clock de un contador Cd4520 que es el que luego se comunica con el deco BCD a 7-segmentos. *El problema es que por más que los diodos deberían detener el reflujo, el mismo sigue ocurriendo y al ingresar cuatro pulsosque pertenezcan a la contraseña aunque no sea en el orden correcto y aunque no emplee cuatro teclas diferentes (es decir, con repetición de la misma tecla), el circuito responade y me habilita la salida, cosa obviamente NO deseada.*

Agradecería mucho que me indicaran cómo resolver el problema, no sé si estoy conectando los diodos en el lugar incorrecto o si debería usar compuertas (cuales y como?), evidentemente algo me estoy pasando por alto.

Nuevamente, muchas gracias desde ya.

Seba.


----------



## Fogonazo

El contador deberia tener una resistencia pull-dawn, que garantice la NO cuenta esporadica, tus diodos deben mandar un pulso "+" a la entrada sobre esta resistencia.
Para señal es conveniente el uso de 1N4148 en lugar del 1N4007, cuestion de gustos.


----------



## sebasgm

Estoy medio confundido, así que vamos por partes:

1- No entiendo exactamente qué función cumpe la resistencia del pull-down. Es decir, leí acá y en otros lados cuál debería ser su función, pero la cosa es que yo entre la entrada y masa tengo una resistencia de 100 ohms en paralelo con un capacitor de 100nF, para evitar el efecto rebote de lso pulsadores y la verdad es que la cuenta anda perfecto, nunca contó un pulso de más ni nada. ¿Es esa la resistencia de pull-down? Leí por acá que tenía que tener valores por encima de 10K...
   Por otro lado no sé si me entendiste bien porque en realidad no es el contador el problema (por lo menos no en cuanto a la cuenta en sí, no sé si me produce realimentación por otro lado), lo que ocurre es que el contador actúa sobre el deco para 7 segmentos por un lado, y al mismo tiempo ese pulso que recibe en su entrada de clock es el mismo pulso que va disparando cada Flip-Flop de los cuatro que están en cascada. El punto es que como la entrada de clock del contador es única, todos los pulsos confluyen allí y de no haber nada que previniera la realimentación, el pulso de un solo pulsador dispararía el de todos los otros y por ende todos los fli-flop en simultaneo. ES por eso que se me ocurrió poner tantos diodos en serie como pulsadores tengo para que la realimentación no pueda volver por ninguna de las líneas. Y de hecho ese mecanismo algo hace porque por lo que estuve analizando, no es que cualquier salida realimenta a cualquiera. 

Es decir:

si seguimos el esquema de de flip-flops que subieron acá al foro (no tengo una imagen del mío en todo caso después lo dibujo y lo subo), y suponemos que la clave correcta es 5123 y que solo hay dos pulsadores más que están conectados al set. entonces lo que yo descubrí es que las secuencias que me activan la salida son:

1) secuencia 5,1,5
2) secuencia 1,5,1,5
3) secuencia 5,2,5,2
4) secuancia 2,5,2,5,2

Sinceramente no determino a qúe patrón responde. 

Sepan disculpar la desprolijidad y mi ignorancia, sé que es dificil seguirme en el aire y pido disculpas, si tengo tiempo después armo un esquema mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Para no estar hablando (escribiendo) sobre 2 cosas distintas, por que no publicas tu esquema actual.


----------



## sebasgm

Ok, acabo de terminar el esquemita, acá se los adjunto. No es gran cosa, y la verdad es que tampoco puedo ver que es lo que le está pasando al circuito porque no entiendo como funciona MultiSIM, me lo recomendaron pero la verdad me parece un porquería, creo que el livewire es mucho mejor... Espero no haberme confundido en nada y que se entienda la idea.
   No agrego ni el display ni el deco ni nada de eso, primero porque hubiera tardado más tiempo, segundo porque esa parte funciona perfecto, y tercero porque no entiendo como ampliar el espacio de trabajo en el MultiSIM de mierda.


----------



## Fogonazo

Multisim:
Options-->Sheet Properties-->WorkSpace

La resistencia de 100Ohms es demasiado baja, no cumple con el cometido porque te da una constante de tiempo muy baja, sugiero 22KOhms.


----------



## sebasgm

A todo esto, la cerradura la terminé y el trabajo lo aprobé con una nota alta por suerte. 

Tengo para subir unos esquemas algo básicos que hice en su momento (no lo subí antes porque anduve muy atareado y se me pasó).
   Prometo cunado lo temrine, subir un esquemático en serio, funcional, hecho en algun programa de simulación. 
   Lo tenía casi terminado en livewire pero el programa e dío un error mientras trabajaba con ese archivo y desde ese momento (la única copia del archivo que tenía) quedó corrupta tengo que empezarlo de nuevo...

Acá van las imágenes, las patas no están numeradas pero el orden en que el que realicé las conexiones es el mismo en el que aparecen las patas en los datasheets.


----------



## sebasgm

Agrego las otras por separado, no sé si pedue poner varios en el mismo post.


----------



## sebasgm

Acá va la última


----------



## jose_flash

vi el proyecto y me intereso..pero quisiera saber si funciona ..el que postearon anteriormente....que se abria con 1,2,3,4 ...


----------



## fran_14

aguien me puede explicar como funciona este circuito¿?¿?

digo a q cuando se resetea y demas!

gracias

de cuantos digitos es!


----------



## jose_flash

son cuatro digitos 

el teclado tiene X teclaas en este caso 11 y 4 activan el rele ( siempre pulsados con un orden)y los 6 restantes resetean el integrado..

lo que no me cuada que se el teclado tiene que salir 5 cables +;reset;botones clave 1;2;3;4..y solo veo 4 en el  PCB ¿porque?


----------



## jose_flash

oye que quiero hacere este proyecto...
y se ve muy facilon..solo dos integraditos de nada..
pero el problema es ese que no se como va el teclado.. salen 5 cable y solo hay 4 entradas en el 
 PCB


----------



## Sfinge

yo tengo este circuito con flipflop D pero yo necesito que cuando este habilitado un flip flop, los otros dos se deshabiliten, y asi sucesivamente, pero no se como hacerle, tal vez alguien por ahi me pueda echar la mano, con es pequeño problemilla, y es para hacer una fuente "Digital", en el cual vaya variando sus voltajes: 3, 6 y 9 voltios Saludos


----------



## jose_flash

bueno solo queria saber si se puede poner en el codigo dos veces el mismo numero por ejemplo 9808 ...si no ¿? seria conectando el 2 y 4 FF al mismo pulsador y ya como se tiene que pulsar en orden pues....


si etsoy equivocado decidmelo..


----------



## vdfe

lo abre con livewire para hacerlo funcionar primero debes resetear todo presionando 1, 2, 3 desde tu teclado o presionando los botones que tienen ese numero, luego introduces el codigo y listo se gurda, para cambiar la clave solo tienes que escribir la clave correcta y luego escribir la nueva clave, la salida la tomas de las and que estan arriba de los comparadores, los datos entran por los botones que tienen las letras a, b, c, d y para que le puedas conectar ay un decodificador o el codigo a guardar en binario, si quieres te mando el diagrama del decodificador que yo utilizo, pero puedes poner el que quieras


----------



## Asterix

Hola a todos, yo hace unos años arme una propuesta de una colección de CEKIT pero ahora que puedo hacer uso del proyecto en la puerta de mi casa sin querer vengo a descubrir con que presenta una falla, que el circuito se opera con solo apretar la tecla de enter (*), anda todo tal como debe ser excepto eso, o sea que de nada vale que opere bien el 4066, subo el escaneo de la cerradura por si alguien puede ver si existe algún error lógico, yo lamentablemente armo y no se después ante un problema analizar un circuito por falta de conocimiento, lo mio es hobby. Agradezco un montón de antemano vuestra ayuda, saludos amigos.


----------



## lorocator

sebasgm dijo:
			
		

> A todo esto, la cerradura la terminé y el trabajo lo aprobé con una nota alta por suerte.
> 
> Tengo para subir unos esquemas algo básicos que hice en su momento (no lo subí antes porque anduve muy atareado y se me pasó).
> Prometo cunado lo temrine, subir un esquemático en serio, funcional, hecho en algun programa de simulación.
> Lo tenía casi terminado en livewire pero el programa e dío un error mientras trabajaba con ese archivo y desde ese momento (la única copia del archivo que tenía) quedó corrupta tengo que empezarlo de nuevo...
> 
> Acá van las imágenes, las patas no están numeradas pero el orden en que el que realicé las conexiones es el mismo en el que aparecen las patas en los datasheets.



sebas he leido todas tus preguntas y vi tus ultimos esquemas, pero en si te funciono perfecto? nose si me podes indicar cual es el diagrama exacto que seguiste para no equivocarme, porque veo todo un reguero que nose ni cual es, gracias de antemano por la ayuda, ahora sos vos el que colabora.


----------



## mendek

primeramente hola a todos.
pues aquie les traigo un circuito que yo mismo diseñe basandome en el circuito de cd4013.
yo lo simule en el pcb wizard pero no me funciono, pero en la realidad no tuve problemas asi que aqui les dejo el diagrama.
este circuito lo emplie en la cerradura de mi habitacion para que solo yo pudiera entrar, y si tienen dudas no duden en escribirme.
aaa! y los displays son para mostrar el on y el off, y el sw7 el el que finalmente activa el motor.
en mi caso utilice un actuador de carro ( de los que suben y bajan el seguro de los carros )


----------



## Grey Fox

Fogonazo dijo:


> Para un futuro diseño, el 99 % de los circuitos integrados TTL tienen su equivalente CMOS.
> 
> Y me parece que lo que te dijeron fue un BOLAZO.
> 
> ¿ Donde averiguaste por los TTL ?


Perdón por mi ignorancia amigos pero compre unos CMOS y la verdad no se para que sirvan y unos amigos de la escuelame dijeron bueno claro pienso que me mintieron por que dicen que esos ctos. son muy delicados y que no se pueden tocar eso es cierto?



mendek dijo:


> primeramente hola a todos.
> pues aquie les traigo un circuito que yo mismo diseñe basandome en el circuito de cd4013.
> yo lo simule en el pcb wizard pero no me funciono, pero en la realidad no tuve problemas asi que aqui les dejo el diagrama.
> este circuito lo emplie en la cerradura de mi habitacion para que solo yo pudiera entrar, y si tienen dudas no duden en escribirme.
> aaa! y los displays son para mostrar el on y el off, y el sw7 el el que finalmente activa el motor.
> en mi caso utilice un actuador de carro ( de los que suben y bajan el seguro de los carros )


ola yo plis ayudame q la verdad no le entiendo mucho acaso utlizaste una bobina, como le haces te paso o me pasas tu correo es buan tu cerradura eeee y si me podrias decir si podria estar en un protoboard


----------



## Chico3001

Grey Fox dijo:


> Perdón por mi ignorancia amigos pero compre unos CMOS y la verdad no se para que sirvan y unos amigos de la escuelame dijeron bueno claro pienso que me mintieron por que dicen que esos ctos. son muy delicados y que no se pueden tocar eso es cierto?



Es cierto... sin embargo existen tecnicas muy sencillas para manipularlos con la mano sin dañarlo... solo compra una pulsera antiestatica y colocala a una tuberia metalica que vaya a tierra... con eso eliminas la estatica...


----------



## Grey Fox

gracias muchas gracias vere como consigo una de esas bueno al menos asta cuando sepa relamente utilizar las CMOS


----------



## Chico3001

un cable desnudo hace el mismo truco... solo pela unos 30 cm, amarratelos a la muñeca y amarra el otro extremo a la tuberia metalica..


----------



## Grey Fox

Chico3001 dijo:


> un cable desnudo hace el mismo truco... solo pela unos 30 cm, amarratelos a la muñeca y amarra el otro extremo a la tuberia metalica..


tuberia metalica?? no entiedno expliquenmelo mejor que es eso de tuberia? solo entiendo lo de los 3ocm y como que a tierra?


----------



## Chico3001

Mejor lee en este tema...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/pulsera-antiestatica-9791/

La idea de la pulsera es descargarte de electricidad estatica para que no dañes al circuito.. .pero obvio debe estar propiamente conectada para poder hacer el truco... de lo contrario no sirve de nada......


----------



## transistor_pnp

muchachos miern: jugando con el LiveWire tube una idea; 4 integrados "4013" , en configuracion cascada y quedo algo como en la imagen.

paso a explicar: los primeros SW dobles vendrian a ser para prender o apagar el circuito de un lado u otro de la puerta. y el relé representaria un motor de cerradura de auto o algo asi. http://www.imagengratis.org/?v=pplano.jpg

espero les sirva de algoo 



mendek dijo:


> primeramente hola a todos.
> pues aquie les traigo un circuito que yo mismo diseñe basandome en el circuito de cd4013.
> yo lo simule en el pcb wizard pero no me funciono, pero en la realidad no tuve problemas asi que aqui les dejo el diagrama.
> este circuito lo emplie en la cerradura de mi habitacion para que solo yo pudiera entrar, y si tienen dudas no duden en escribirme.
> aaa! y los displays son para mostrar el on y el off, y el sw7 el el que finalmente activa el motor.
> en mi caso utilice un actuador de carro ( de los que suben y bajan el seguro de los carros )



no te anda en el livewire porqe los SW del teclado  irian al positivo no a masa


----------



## Toño

Hola estoy haciendo una cerradura electronica pero mediante el pic16f84a. Mi problema noe s con la logica, si no mas bien con la parte mecanica. No entiendo como poder activar o desactivar una cerradura, ni que tipo de cerradura habria de ocupar para esto. Les agradeceria mucho que me orientaran en ese aspecto.

De antemano gracias


----------



## fredy93

hola al del archivo cerradura como funciona tu diseño soy nuevo y me dejaron un proyecto asi pero primero para hacerlo necesito saber como funciona y para que es cada cosa gracias


----------



## turkomac

sera posible pasar algun diagrama de estos a una gal 16v8  o a un 20v8?


----------



## vdfe

fredy93, hay muchos circuitos posteados, podrias decir a quien te refieres?
turkomac, se puede pasar facilmente al cualquier gal, solo tendrias que obtener las ecuaciones correspondientes a las funciones logicas, o programarlo en vdhl, que creo seria mas rapido, pero de los mostrados tendrias que elegir el que mas te convenga
saludos


----------



## juanchotron

hola a  todos¡  soy  nuevo en este foro  y  he  leído  sus  diversas  respuestas y me han ayudado a  darme  una vaga  idea  de lo  que  mi profesor  me  dejo como ultimo proyecto,  EL PROYECTO CONSTA  DE UNA  CERRADURA  ELECTRÓNICA  QUE SERA MANIPULADA  CON  UN 555  Y DOS  LED´S (UNO ROJO Y UNO VERDE, eso no importa mucho) el circuito debe funcionar  para  3  bits ( una cuenta  de 0  a 7 ) si   por ejemplo mi clave  de  acceso  es  4  , cuando mi contador  alcanze  dicho  numero  .... mi led  debe  prender  en  verde  ya  despues  de  que continue  la  cuenta   mi led  debe  pasar  a rojo,  por favor  necesito  alguna  idea   de como   hacer el esquematico   o  que integrado   usar   o  lo que  sea  para  que   quede  esa  cerradura    please ¡¡


----------



## raton86

esta complicado solo con un 555 .. puedes hacerlo facil con un pic pero no creo que te dejen hacerlo ... tienes una tarea dificil con un teclado matricial ,.... mucha suerte


----------



## jpc697

si te sirve de algo....en el libro "Análisis y Diseño de Circuitos. Lógicos Digitales de Autores P. Nelson, H. Troy. Nagle, Bill D. Carroll y J. David. Irwin" sale un ejemplo parecido para una cerradura electronica, es un circuito donde se ocupa el diseño de modo pulso de circuitos logicos digitales


----------



## hericlark

hola me gustaria hacer algo parecido ala cerradura electronica pero en vez de usar tantos pulsadores e introducirles codigo me gustaria usar un solo pulsador que la presionarlo me active un rele para hacer funcionar un motor hasta que llegue a un final de carrera y se desactive el rele y al volver a presionar el pulsador se active el rele nuevamente y me haga funcionar el motor pero de forma inversa hasta que nuevamente llegue a otro final de carrera


----------



## sangreaztk

@ hericlark:

Que te parece el circuito que anexo????

No están calculados los valores de resistores, ni seleccionados que componentes usar (que transistores usar), pero la lógica es lo que importa , haz las modificaciones pertinentes.

Los switchs SW2 y SW3 son de limite y NC, debes de asegurar que cuando la puerta llegue al extremo adecuado abra su switch.

Saludos!

Referencias:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/necesito-hacer-enclave-bit-17040/


----------



## 7eduardo89

pablobzz dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada quiero aclarar que voy a una escuela de electronica (una Tecnica) y mis conocimientos no son muy grandes, asi que si digo algo que no es disculpen.
> 
> Les comento que hasta hace poco tenia que entregar un proyecto final para una materia. Buscando un poco en el foro encontre esta idea y me intereso bastante, asi que tomando las ideas aportadas por ustedes realice la cerradura electronica.
> Me base en el circuito aportado por Manonline aunque le hice algunas modificaciones: como agregarle en paralelo con el rele un LED para indicar que la puerta esta abierta, y tomando de Qnegado del ultimo FF un estado logico para saturar un transistor y manejar de esta manera un LED  que indica que la puerta esta cerrada. Ademas elimine el divisor de tensión con el cual se le mandaba el flanco ascendente al CLK, ya que si se lo alimenta con 12V (mi caso) y las R que lo conforman son de igual valor hacen trabajar al FF en la zona no definida por ende hace lo que quiere. Vale comentar que probe el circuito con el divisor de tensión usando Rs de 2K y no funcionaba.
> Con respecto al teclado lo fabrique comprando 11 pulsadores, 10 para los numeros y uno para el reset, el tema del robote (en este caso) no importa ya que una vez que el CLK recibe el flanco ascendente aunque uno pulse nuevamente el estado de Q va a seguir siendo el que este D. Una solucion para anular el rebote seria usando un 555 como monoestable.
> 
> PD: Comento esta experiencia por si puede ayudar en algo, a mi me sirvio, la cerradura funciona 10 puntos.
> 
> PD2: Adjunto el impreso con la modificacion que le realice, se lo puede ver con PCB Wizard, el eskematico que esta en LiveWire, y una foto del teclado.





amigo  quiero simular tu circuito, ahora tengo el problema que no se que clave usaste en los pushbotons para ver si funciona.. me lo podes dar? muchas gracias!!


----------



## phavlo

Hola a todos los del tema ! bueno no tiene nada que ver con la cerradura pero si parte del circuito, mi idea fue crear una alarma laser con LDR que enclave un rele, y para desactivarla usando 4FF, osea 2 CI CD4013, el cual desactiva la alarma mediante una combinacion de 4 digitos, les dejo el link del tema! 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/alarma-laser-teclado-numerico-48760/

descargen el archivo RAR que esta el impreso, pero para lo que nesesitan se usa solo una parte de el, asi que habria que modificarlo para lo que desean.

espero poderlos ayudar con lo que buscan..

saludos !


----------



## mendek

pablobzz dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada quiero aclarar que voy a una escuela de electronica (una Tecnica) y mis conocimientos no son muy grandes, asi que si digo algo que no es disculpen.
> 
> Les comento que hasta hace poco tenia que entregar un proyecto final para una materia. Buscando un poco en el foro encontre esta idea y me intereso bastante, asi que tomando las ideas aportadas por ustedes realice la cerradura electronica.
> Me base en el circuito aportado por Manonline aunque le hice algunas modificaciones: como agregarle en paralelo con el rele un LED para indicar que la puerta esta abierta, y tomando de Qnegado del ultimo FF un estado logico para saturar un transistor y manejar de esta manera un LED  que indica que la puerta esta cerrada. Ademas elimine el divisor de tensión con el cual se le mandaba el flanco ascendente al CLK, ya que si se lo alimenta con 12V (mi caso) y las R que lo conforman son de igual valor hacen trabajar al FF en la zona no definida por ende hace lo que quiere. Vale comentar que probe el circuito con el divisor de tensión usando Rs de 2K y no funcionaba.
> Con respecto al teclado lo fabrique comprando 11 pulsadores, 10 para los numeros y uno para el reset, el tema del robote (en este caso) no importa ya que una vez que el CLK recibe el flanco ascendente aunque uno pulse nuevamente el estado de Q va a seguir siendo el que este D. Una solucion para anular el rebote seria usando un 555 como monoestable.
> 
> PD: Comento esta experiencia por si puede ayudar en algo, a mi me sirvio, la cerradura funciona 10 puntos.
> 
> PD2: Adjunto el impreso con la modificacion que le realice, se lo puede ver con PCB Wizard, el eskematico que esta en LiveWire, y una foto del teclado.



que tal @pablobzz tengo una pregunta que espero y me puedas responder;
esta cerradura solo funciona (poniendo de ejemplo un teclado numerico) con numeros diferentes, por ejemplo si son 4 botones, 1 8 6 3, pero no se puede poner un contraseña de este tipo 1 2 0 0, con numeros repetidos, no se si me explique, como hacer para que funcione con numeros repetidos.
desde ya muchas gracias y buen aporte


----------



## phavlo

mendek, si se puede hacer como lo quieres, te paso la simulacion en live wire, ej: el segundo digito tambien activa el ultimo flip flop del circuito..osea ese numero se repite dos veces...
Ver el archivo adjunto flip flops 4013.rar


----------



## mendek

phavlo dijo:


> mendek, si se puede hacer como lo quieres, te paso la simulacion en live wire, ej: el segundo digito tambien activa el ultimo flip flop del circuito..osea ese numero se repite dos veces...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 52058


 
Muchas gracias @phavlo me ayudo mucho tu circuito, pero ahora se me precento el problema de que a la hora de encender el circuito (que por cierto anda a la perfeccion una vez prendido y reseteado) la salida final esta encendida con lo cual se me hace necesario tener que resetearlo y cosa que no sirve para la aplicacion de cerradura puesto que lo prendo y la puerta se abriria instantaneamente. Que me recomiendas usar para evitar esto.
Ya probe con capacitores en paralelo con la fuente de voltaje pero aun asi no anda al 100%

Bueno y ultima duda ya investigue en internet y en el libro de "tocci sistemas digitales" pero no veine nada parecido.
El punto es, si es posible que ;por ejemplo la contaseña sea 6200, en este circuito lo que pasa es que si tecleamos 6 y 0, el 6 se sigue quedando. Como hacer para que forsozamente se tengan que teclear los numeros en ese orden
espero haber sido claro XD


----------



## phavlo

que es lo que queres que haga el circuito ? que si se oprime otra tecla pero en orden incorrecto que se resetee para que no se mantenga el 6 ?


----------



## Balisti

Manonline dijo:


> Bueno. aca te dejo un circuito impreso de una cerradura qe arme hace un tiempo. es la que te describi. pero el circuito lo saque de otro lado y tiene un par de resistencias no me acuerdo sus valores jaja.
> 
> El impreso lo podes ver con el PCB Wizard y esta de la cara de los componentes.
> 
> Suerte,
> Mano.



Hey.. disculpa sera que me puedes ayudar.. es que fijate que tengo que hacer un circuito.. tengo que usar un teclado,flip-flop´s y comparadores asi como la 74ls85.. tengo que hacer una chapa electromagnetica con un relay.. que active un solenoide.. pero la contraseña para abiri el solenoide es de 3 bits.. y no tengo la mas minia idea d kmo axer.. me puedes ayudar???


----------



## marcotronic

*mendek*



> bueno y ultima duda ya investigue en internet y en el libro de "tocci sistemas digitales" pero no veine nada parecido.
> el punto es, si es posible que ;por ejemplo la contaseña sea 6200, en este circuito lo que pasa es que si tecleamos 6 y 0, el 6 se sigue quedando. Como hacer para que forsozamente se tengan que teclear los numeros en ese orden
> espero haber sido claro XD



no se si sirva, pero para seguir el orden yo creo que se le podria poner un par de resets a otros botones, cosa que si apreta cualquier otro boton resetearia el sistema, es decir, que si el codigo fuese 9600 y estaria intentando adivinar apretaria de echo 9 y cualquier otro boton que resetearia el sistema, y asi tendria que empezar de nuevo  

acabo de probar esoto en proteus y anda bien, solo la resistencia la tube que bajar a 9K ya  que con la de 10K no aciva el rele http://kaosquanticolafotografia.blogspot.com/2012/05/electronica-aplicada-leccion-8.html

pdta: la resitencia la que menciono es la de la base del transistor


----------



## digito

Hola te voy a dejar un link de una cerradura electronica con Flip-Flop y màs:

http://www.t-electron.webnode.it/,

Chau y muchos saludos


----------



## johnpis

seria posible saber por que el live wire no me abre el archivo que adjunto mendek?


----------



## Fogonazo

johnpis dijo:


> seria posible saber por que el live wire no me abre el archivo que adjunto mendek?



¿ Y donde se encuentra ese archivo ?


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola johnpis

Y Sí. . . ¿ Y donde se encuentra ese archivo ?

El único circuito que se mira en una imagen tipo JPG que subió mandek lo podemos ver en su mensaje #40.
Por acá: [/COLOR]_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/crear-cerradura-electronica-flip-flop-1987/index2.html#post147543_

Aquella imagen la puedes abrir con cualquier editor de imágenes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## robert calderoli

cuales son los dos transistores que usaste pablo

en el numeral 9 dejaste un esquema y me gusto mucho el proyecto tuyo, me gustaria hacer 1 pero me encuentro con el incoveniente que los valores de los 2 transistores Q1 y Q2 no aparecen... alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## D@rkbytes

robert calderoli dijo:


> ¿Cuales son los dos transistores que usaste, pablo?
> 
> En el numeral 9 dejaste un esquema y me gusto mucho el proyecto tuyo, me gustaría hacer uno pero me encuentro con el inconveniente que los valores de los 2 transistores Q1 y Q2 no aparecen
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?


El último mensaje de @pablobzz fue en 03/07/2012 _Amplificador para auriculares_.
Por lo tanto no creo que te responda.

Los transistores que usó, para Q1 y Q2 son BC547, éstos transistores son comunes de uso general.
Puedes sustituirlos por varios: BC548, BC337, 2N3404 o incluso por algún otro NPN de uso general.
Por ejemplo; C1815, C2120, etc. Hasta por un 2N2222, pero en estos tipos cambia la disposición de pines.

Con cualquier otro tipo de transistor lo podrás armar, pues no son críticos.
Busca cuales tienes, lee su hoja de datos y compáralos. No debes tener problema por eso.

Suerte.


----------



## Gerarca

Saludos!

Tengo un duda, sobre que estoy haciendo mal, le comento, estoy haciendo un circuito para una puerta, este pedirá una clave de 4 Bits, me lo piden hacer con flips-flop y 7447, tengo que añadir otras cosas de mas, pero hasta hora quiero que me funcione lo que trato de hacer, aqui les monto un screenshot 








Aqui ps estoy usando el flip-flop JK 74113, el TTL 7447, display 7 segmento, y pulsadores para introducir la coontraseña.

Cualquier ayuda les agradezco!!!

gracias por su atencion. ...


----------



## capitanp

El concepto esta bien, lastima que te lo hackeo en menos de 5 minutos


----------



## Gerarca

jajaja *capitanp*, pero no me funciona. y si es cierto es facil de hackear, esto es para un proyecto de la universidad,


----------



## capitanp

cierto me olvidaba los pulsadores deben estar a potencial positivo, sino para que estan las R-2345


----------



## Gerarca

*capitanp* Lo que pasa es que necesitó un pulso bajo para activar el flip-flop, por eso hago esa conexión así.


----------



## Fogonazo

Gerarca dijo:


> *capitanp* *L*o q*UE* pasa es q*UE* necesitó un pulso bajo para activar el flip-flop, por eso hago esa conexión así.



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula.


----------



## Gerarca

no se que paso Fogonazo, no lo hice intencionalmente, ya lo he acomodado.


----------

